# New to VI - New Year, New Studio !!



## iMovieShout (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello and a happy new year to you all.

I've just joined VI having discovered the forum completely by accident.
And wow, looks like I've missed out on so much useful and constructive content, tips and helpful banter.

Anyway, just wanted to intro myself. I'm actually more of an amateur these days. Spent the last 25+ years working for big corporate technology companies in Europe and Asia, running projects and project teams, and banging my head against various brick walls.
Redundancy and 2nd marriage in 2015 has made me rethink what I want from the rest of my years, and I've decided that I've being ignoring my real passion for way too long!!

In school and technical college, film making and classical music composition were my main distractions. I've John Williams and a plethora of Star Wars, Indiana Jones, Close Encounters, and ET genre films to thank for that. Led to a bunch of us doing our own re-take of the snow-battle scene from Emprise Strikes Back on Cine-8 film using 80's computers to make special effects. Took over an entire double classroom and gymnasium during summer break - much to the Head of Art's annoyance!!

Anyway, I've set up a new mini-studio with loads of libraries, samples, way too many surround speakers, etc etc, and now embarking on figuring out how I go about trying to make a few pennies to payback on my investment, and more over keep driving my passion to make soulful, energised, soundscapes (could even pass for music!!).

Any tips on how I get started in this industry would be really welcome. And would be great to meet up for coffee and banter with any of the many PRO's and composer folk if ever you are in London (UK), or the South-East.

Wishing you all a very happy and healthy 2016,
Jonathan


----------



## Arnel007 (Jan 8, 2016)

Hello Jonathan! Welcome to VIC community! Thanks for sharing your experience.Your story is very inspiring and shows the passion that you have for music and technology. It's never late to do what one likes, over all if you really enjoy it. Welcome once again and enjoy your stay!!!

Blessings!!!


----------

